
Why Are Electric Vehicle Sales Low? Psychology Provides Clues - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-are-electric-vehicle-sales-low-psychology-provides-clues/
======
whenchamenia
I cannot disagree more. As someone who has dreamed of, and even build electric
cars when I was younger, most people love the idea. However the way we use
cars, and how electric cars must be uaed, is not compatible for most people. I
drive a lot, and do not have time to seek out charging stations, wait for
charge, etc.

For someone who takes short trips, never leaves the city, and has no friends
in the suburbs, they are amazing. But road trips are more proof-of-concept
than enjoyable experinces. ICE are still superior for energy density, aka
range.

Add to that the myth of 'less complexity' that I hear parroted and its a no-
deal. Modern evs have differentials, active braking, huge cooling systems,
extra heating systems for the cooling systems, extra motors for ac, power
steering, etc. They are as complex, if not moreso, than any ICE car, before I
even bring electronics into the picture.

EVs are cool as hell. They are just not practical for many, if not most
americans yet. Our country is just too large. Very few people, even naysayers
like myself, harbor some need for pumping stinky dino juice into a burnig
chamber to get coffee every morning. Its mostly practical, even if it looks a
bit backward from a distance, much like americans.

